# Super DMZ at 19?



## glk2z (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok so here is the deal basically I am wanting to try the super DMZ stack from Ironmaglabs. I have the entire stack ready to go. I have gotten some negative feedback when I posted this in the supplements section. I was told I should probably post this in the anabolic section to gain some better insight so here I am. Below is my original post in the supplement section.

*SUPER-DMZ Rx???  My daily logs*Hello everyone I am 19 years old I have been lifting for about 7  months now. I have lifted periodically in the past and I am looking for  something to take my fitness to the next level. I have decided to try  the Super DMZ stack. I am going to be taking all of the products in the  listed in the stack in the recommended dosages. I have been doing  research on Super DMZ and other similar products and have determined  this is the best one for me. I am not here to get ridiculed or talked  down to so if you are just going to be rude please don't even bother  posting on this thread. However, any helpful tips or suggestions are  more than welcome as this is my first time messing with any serious  supplements. I will be posting on this forum periodically throughout my  cycle to keep you updated on my progress as well as during my post cycle  to let you know what I am able to maintain of my gains. This is meant to  be an in depth review of the product to help others like myself out  there who decide to try this product, as well as an attempt to get some  educational and helpful feedback from more experienced lifters. I am  6'0". 9.2% body fat. 175lbs. The most current max on bench press was 235  lbs. Let's see what this product can do for me. Even though I am taking  the recommended products for safety I am also going to take Milk Thistle  extract (1000 mg) starting 5 days before my workout and continue to  take it throughout the entire cycle and post cycle. I will starting the  Super DMZ one week from today April 16, 2012. I am beginning this post a  week early to see if there are any suggestions I should consider before  starting this.Hello everyone I am 19 years old I have been lifting for  about 7 months now. I have lifted periodically in the past and I am  looking for something to take my fitness to the next level. I have  decided to try the Super DMZ stack. I am going to be taking all of the  products in the listed in the stack in the recommended dosages. I have  been doing research on Super DMZ and other similar products and have  determined this is the best one for me. I am not here to get ridiculed  or talked down to so if you are just going to be rude please don't even  bother posting on this thread. However, any helpful tips or suggestions  are more than welcome as this is my first time messing with any serious  supplements. I will be posting on this forum periodically throughout my  cycle to keep you updated on my progress as well as during my post cycle  to let you know what I am able to maintain of my gains. This is meant  to be an in depth review of the product to help others like myself out  there who decide to try this product, as well as an attempt to get some  educational and helpful feedback from more experienced lifters. I am  6'0". 9.2% body fat. 175lbs. The most current max on bench press was 235  lbs. Let's see what this product can do for me. Even though I am taking  the recommended products for safety I am also going to take Milk  Thistle extract (1000 mg) starting 5 days before my workout and continue  to take it throughout the entire cycle and post cycle. I will start the  Super DMZ one week from today April 16, 2012. I am beginning this post a  week early to see if there are any suggestions I should consider before  starting this.                         

So obviously my delima here is am I really to young? I will be turning 20 this November. I feel like my body has grown as much as it is going to with the previous measures I have given you. Height wise at least. I am 6'0" my father is 6'3" and is the tallest male in my family so I am kind of genetically screwed as far as that goes. No one in my family is muscular so I don't really have anything I can judge that off of... My father weighs in at around 215 but he has a gut and is a bit taller. I am not dead set on taking them right now. However, I am taking these supplements I have paid for them and I have done a healthy amount of research. Now it is just a matter of when I am taking them. My original plan was next Monday. Please give me some input and honest advice from people who KNOW what they are talking about. I do not want some person who knows the side effect list of steroids and can read it off to me talking about how I should stay away from the dark side and its not worth it and blah blah blah. I need honest answers from people who have taken them and people in my situation. 

Also one thing that IS worth noting is that I an only doing 1 cycle and then never touching the stuff again I would like to get a nice boost and work on maintaining what I get I am NOT obsessed with getting huge I just want to look great and be a bit better than average.​


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 10, 2012)

The reason people will tell you to wait is because your body is most likely not fully developed, and, this includes your endocrine system.
At such a young age, you have so much natural test in your body that you should take advantage of it.
As far as saying this will be a "one and done", I guarantee you will cycle again after this. No one goes out after one run.
If you are going to go through with it, at least educated yourself(which you seem to have done)


----------



## XYZ (Apr 10, 2012)

^^Good advice.


----------



## glk2z (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for such a hasty reply. Based on what you and a few others have told me I think I have decided I am going to order some cell mass and give it one last good hard month to try and get some more natural gains out of my body. If the cell mass is making a notable difference within a month I may prolong the DMZ cycle. However, If I try this and just don't get encouraging results at this point I think I will switch to the DMZ. My diet is spot on and I have very solid workouts. The professional trainer at my college regulates both aspects for me. I am taking protein after my workouts and a caesin blend before bed. Is there any other advice or input you guys can give me? All advice is readily welcomed. I want to read what you more experienced people have to say.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 10, 2012)

Atta boy. Just stick with getting in that protein, and eating quality food: beef, chicken, eggs, oats, rice, peanut butter, etc. You're only a beginner once, so take full advantage of the opportunity and lift big and eat bigger.


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay, I'll be the one and say it... your too young!! Now, with that being said I started PHs when I was 20/21 also and wish I had waited. But really bro, Ben is correct with what he told you. Your not done growing naturally! As far as height goes... male bodies continue to grow in height up till they are 25 so there is some hope for you getting taller. Thought I would address that real quick. On to other things... 7 months of consistent training? Off and on before that? Dude, really, you haven't reached your genetic max yet. Don't mess with this stuff yet! I'm telling you from personal experience it can really fuck you up if you start too young. You need to eat big, train hard, and grow!! Do that for a few years and THEN if your not happy look into a supplement like this. As for a 'one and done'... its possible but unlikely! Cause when you come off this stuff and you lose some of your gains you won't be happy...

What does your PCT look like?? Do you have a SERM?? I don't see that listed...


----------



## XYZ (Apr 10, 2012)

He is too young, but 99.9% of the time they are going to do it anyhow.


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 10, 2012)

> He is too young, but 99.9% of the time they are going to do it anyhow.



I agree... however if he is gonna do it then I feel we should help him be as smart about it as possible and make sure he knows what hr needs to recover fully.


----------



## scharfy (Apr 10, 2012)

1) u are not gonna do only one cycle.   U don't even believe that.

2) I started at 20/21 for sports and we had no  idea what the fuck we were doing.  Cash/Bottle/inject - -  that was about the extent of it.  U seem like youare  read up on it - so thats good.

3) I dont think super DMZ is your best choice for an oral only intro. (keep exploring..  

4) If I just had to, I would just buy some Halotesin for preworkout which can create monster workouts.   Learn to squat till you puke, deadlift till you pass out, and eat like a fucking warrior.  Looking back, thats one thing i regret whole heartedly. The Diet. Mine was deplorable.   We'd take roids and workout hard then eat Wendy's.  Waste....  Diet is 70-80% of it man.  

5) If you can hold off just a touch longer - like one more year, be worth IMO.  You're natty test is on a roll right now.  Don't fuck with it yet.  Get some blood work done (there is a sticky around here somewhere) and see what youre test looks like.  Bet its high.

6) either way you are way ahead of most kids your age.  Good luck


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 10, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> okay, i'll be the one and say it... Your too young!! Now, with that being said i started phs when i was 20/21 also and wish i had waited. But really bro, ben is correct with what he told you. Your not done growing naturally! As far as height goes... Male bodies continue to grow in height up till they are 25 so there is some hope for you getting taller. Thought i would address that real quick. On to other things... 7 months of consistent training? Off and on before that? Dude, really, you haven't reached your genetic max yet. Don't mess with this stuff yet! I'm telling you from personal experience it can really fuck you up if you start too young. You need to eat big, train hard, and grow!! Do that for a few years and then if your not happy look into a supplement like this. As for a 'one and done'... Its possible but unlikely! Cause when you come off this stuff and you lose some of your gains you won't be happy...
> 
> What does your pct look like?? Do you have a serm?? I don't see that listed...



this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 10, 2012)

scharfy said:


> 1) u are not gonna do only one cycle.   U don't even believe that.
> 
> 2) I started at 20/21 for sports and we had no  idea what the fuck we were doing.  Cash/Bottle/inject - -  that was about the extent of it.  U seem like youare  read up on it - so thats good.
> 
> ...



Kid... we aren't telling you this stuff to be dicks. We know what we are talking about. There is a wealth of knowledge on this board for you to take advantage of. Listen to us! You will be thankful you did. If your really gonna follow through with this research your PCT and post that up before you start so we can help you get that right. I will tell you it MUST include a SERM! You wanna make sure you have this stuff in hand before you start the cycle in case something happens and you need to end early.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 10, 2012)

Super-DMZ is a much weaker steroid since the reformulation. I would look at other options if I were you. 19 is not too young. Arnold started with DBol at 16. I started with Superdrol at 16. Yes you will sacrifice quality of life by starting early, but how bad do you want it?


----------



## glk2z (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok I am reading your replies and listening. I know you guys arn't trying to be dicks I posted on here because I wanted advice from people who have done this.  I am not going to start the DMZ cycle for at least another month as I said I am going to order some cell mass and go natty for the next month or so and see If I am still gaining reasonably. So between now and then when I make my final decision maybe you guys can at least make sure I am going to do everything right. Here is exactly what I have and my plans. I am just going by the book I figured it would be the safest option.

*PRODUCTS NEEDED:* 
Super-DMZ Rx - 1 bottle
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 1 bottle
Ultra Male Rx - 1 bottle
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 1 bottle
E-Control Rx - 1 bottle 

---------------------------------- 

*FIRST 4 WEEKS:* 
Super-DMZ Rx Rx - 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily 

---------------------------------- 

*LAST 4 WEEKS:* 
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily
E-Control Rx - 3 caps daily (last 3 weeks)

I am also going to start on Milk Thistle (1000mg) about 3-4 days before and continue it throughout the cycle and post cycle. 

So there are my current plans how about some input. By the way guys I really appreciate everything you are posting I am being open minded and reading all of these posts with the best interest of my body in mind. Just like the rest of you I want the best results as quickly as possible though.


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 10, 2012)

Your still missing a SERM in your PCT bro. Clomid or Torem. Research what a SERM is to better educate yourself. You HAVE TO HAVE IT!! The OTC PCT lined up by IML is a starting point only, add the SERM in and your good pretty much. 

As for your "I'm gonna stay natty for at least another month", please re-think this. One month isn't long enough man, not at all. Give it till the end of the year at the very least, you won't see HUGE natty gains in a month and that will push your decision to jump on PHs real quick. Make sure your diet is in check and your training HARD! I can't stress this enough! Also get good rest. Are you taking in enough protein? Give us an idea of your daily diet and your workout routine so we can help you there also. You'd be surprised what a proper diet and good routine can do for you younger guys with your jacked natural test. You jump on Super-DMZ, or any PH/AAS for that matter, and your natural test production is shutdown bro.

Is this the original version or the reformulated one?

Also, drop the milk thistle. If your running the OG version the milk thistle will fuck with the Superdrol in it. Grab a bottle of Liv52 off orbitnutrition.com and run it at the recommended dose on the bottle pre loading like you would with the milk thistle. Better liver protection and won't fuck with the SD. This is of course if you go with the PH option. IMO nothing beats Liv52, especially for the price.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 10, 2012)

most are not done fully developing until age 21-26. wait till atleast 24 if not more.  and just because your tall dont mean you are doen growing, its not all about hight.


----------



## glk2z (Apr 10, 2012)

It is probably the reformulated version it is the very first item at the top of the Ironmaglabs page *SUPER-DMZ Rx™ Pro-Anabolic Complex*. Ok so drop the milk thistle pick up clomid and liv52. Do the rest of you agree with this? I have read a lot of good things about clomid but after looking into it some It appeared to just pump estrogen into your body and that is not what you want from what I have gathered? As I said my workout is built by a professional trainer so i am comfortable with it. The diet I do as little calories and as much protein as possible and just crush any kind of meat mostly chicken/turkey/fish. I take approx. 30g of protein after I workout and drink 1 scoop of caesin protein before bed.


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 10, 2012)

Post the compound on the bottle just to make sure.

As for your diet... MORE calories equals bigger gains. If your trying to lean bulk then cut some of your carbs. But you want a high calorie high protein diet. Pound a protein drink about an hr before workout and one within 30 min of finishing your workout. 30g is average for most. So right here you have 60g. How much is your Casein? Add that into it. Do you know how to figure out how many calories and how much protein to take in in order to gain weight? If not let me know and I'll get you the formulas or you can Google them.

Clom can make some pretty moody. If you don't like what you see there then go with Torem. If you go with Clom then your dosage should be 100/75/50/25 (that's mg per day per week). Torem IIR is 120/90/60/30.


----------



## glk2z (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok some I have been doing some better research in prep for the PCT and Clomid looks good. So the plan so far is as you stated above 100/75/50/25 for the clomid and everything else as I posted. Now I have a question about my AI. The *E-CONTROL Rx™ - Anti-Estrogen* is sufficient AI correct? Is there anything else I should be made aware of at this point that any of you can think of. Oh and my Casein blend is 27g per serving and I will do a rounded scoop so about 30g.


----------



## glk2z (Apr 10, 2012)

Also can someone provide me a link to a good Clomid product.


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 10, 2012)

Super DMZ does not aromatize into estrogen so you will not need E-Control while on cycle but I recommend you use an AI during PCT.  Either aromasin or formeron will suffice.


----------



## glk2z (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Right  This is my current Cycle plan

Liv 52 will be taken before and during the entire cycle and PCT

*FIRST 4 WEEKS:* 
Super-DMZ Rx Rx - 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily 

---------------------------------- 

*LAST 4 WEEKS:* 
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily
E-Control Rx - 3 caps daily (last 3 weeks)
(Clomid product???)  

My question is do I need to worry about taking anything other than E-Control for AI. The supplements listed aside from the clomid product are already purchased and are chiseled in stone as far as my cycle is concerned. Now I am wondering what a good Clomid product is and should I worry about anything else for AI.


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 10, 2012)

Check some of the sources on here for Clomid.

As for the AI during your PCT, go with Formeron. Its the best LEGAL AI, Orbit also carries it but at the moment I think we are out of stock. Check the site and see, if we are them check back a few times a day. We are pretty quick to get stuff back in.

Another thing, this is of course if you decide to go the PH route. But I'm still hoping you will reconsider and stay natty for a while longer.


----------



## glk2z (Apr 10, 2012)

I am going to stay natty for a while I am just not certain how long at this point. Regardless I want to make certain I have my ducks in a row when I decide it is time. And just to clarify you are saying I should take the Formeron on top of the E-control during my PCT not in place of correct?


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 10, 2012)

No, replace the E-control with Formeron. Also, have that on hand first. You probably already have the E-Control if you purchased the stack though, so if you want to run that instead of Formeron go ahead. I personally don't have experience with the E-Control so don't know how well it works, maybe someone else can give you advice there. However I'd just go with the Formeron as its got an amazing rep. I use it currently and while I produce more aromatise than the Formeron can block it is still drying me out nicely. I just had to add Nolva to my cycle to help halt an onset of gyno. Now, some people actually get estrogen related sides from Super-DMZ. I know 2 guys who did, they are super sensitive to both the steroids in this compound. So the whole "it doesn't aromatize" thing doesn't apply to everyone, its an individual thing. To be safe be prepared to run the Formeron during your cycle at first sign of estro sides.


----------



## glk2z (Apr 10, 2012)

What about this 
[h=4]*OSTA Rx™ - SARM*[/h]
Anyone have any personal experience with it? Should I include it in my PCT in place of something else or on top of everything else. Also I can someone who has taken the super DMZ stack give me and idea of how much of my gains I will be able to maintain?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 10, 2012)

Please man do not do this I'm practically begging you. It is the worst idea!!!! First of all, you will grow in a short period of time from this, then shrink in a short period of time. By the time you normalize...you could have gained the same amount of muscle naturally. Naturally means full of testosterone by the way...a much better steroid than any oral. Orals are awful for actual muscle growh, no AR receptor binding, no ribosomal producion, no extra actinomyosin, ruined sex drive, dude you will not grow actual muscle from this. It will cause you to retain water in your muscles and make you think you gained muscle, but it goes away fast, and it's not actual muscle. And for that brief period of water loading and deloading, you are messing up the steroids that nature has already put you on. PLEASE don't do this!! Take it from someone that did two oral only cycles in the past. They fool you man, and are not good for being more muscular in the long term.


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 10, 2012)

Osta RX just can out bro. Not a whole lot on it right now.


----------



## Deity (Apr 10, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> Please man do not do this I'm practically begging you. It is the worst idea!!!! First of all, you will grow in a short period of time from this, then shrink in a short period of time. By the time you normalize...you could have gained the same amount of muscle naturally. Naturally means full of testosterone by the way...a much better steroid than any oral. Orals are awful for actual muscle growh, no AR receptor binding, no ribosomal producion, no extra actinomyosin, ruined sex drive, dude you will not grow actual muscle from this. It will cause you to retain water in your muscles and make you think you gained muscle, but it goes away fast, and it's not actual muscle. And for that brief period of water loading and deloading, you are messing up the steroids that nature has already put you on. PLEASE don't do this!! Take it from someone that did two oral only cycles in the past. They fool you man, and are not good for being more muscular in the long term.



Not to derail the message being sent here but, my first cycle was 20mg dianabol a day for a little over a month, i gained 25lbs or so, and kept about 23 of it. Gained 2 inches on my arms, and about 50lbs on all of my lifts, I kept all my size and strength and actualy got stronger in pct. Depends on many things, but orals aren't as horrible as people say, that being said I will never do another oral only cycle. PCT is too much of a bitch for barely a month being ON.


----------



## glk2z (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot Deity  That is exactly what I am hoping for. I am going to get as much natty as possible beforehand though  That way I will be happy with where I end up after my one cycle then I can just work on maintaining it


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 12, 2012)

Yea my first cycle was oral only too and I was so excited to see pounds on the scale. Orals are potent...with other steroids. Alone they're a joke. making you feel big for a while and that's it.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 12, 2012)

You're gonna do what you're gonna do so I'm not even going to go there. Two things, you've only been lifting for 7 months, and you said you were gonna give it another month and see what your gains were like before cycling. A month really is nothing, 7 months is nothing. It takes alot of time to build muscle. Second thing, as far as your diet you do not want to be restricting calories if you're trying to grow. All the protein in the world means nothing if you don't have the calories. If you're trying to cut then of course keep your protein high and create a caloric deficit, but not on a bulk. Diet is everything!

Definitely use a serm for pct, you can find clomid if you look around the research chem companies and find one that's reputable.


----------

